# Jim Wolf Cams



## Shifter (May 25, 2005)

have any of you used theses cams?
i have heard the do wounders for your tourque curve, but i wanna hear from people that have felt it first hand.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Shifter said:


> have any of you used theses cams?
> i have heard the do wounders for your tourque curve, but i wanna hear from people that have felt it first hand.


without getting a tuned ecu, you wont get the full potential from these cams. even with the ecu done, the most ive seen people get was 4-5 hp with maybe a couple people getting 8hp. when you add nitrous or turbo to them however, thats when they begin to shine. not a cost effective way to add hp imo.


----------

